# Lawn Tractor vs. ZTR vs. 20-30 hp Compact Tractor



## Bregier79 (Jun 6, 2012)

I signed a contract a few weeks ago on 13 heavily wooded acres in Waller. Still waiting to close, but it's pretty much set in stone. I would estimate that about 1 1/2 acres are cleared on the property. About half of that is winding trails through the woods. I plan on having another acre or 2 cleared for my home area. 

I won't be building for about a year, but want to maintain the already cleared areas. My current 13hp riding mower is not going to cut it. I'm trying to decide on a roughly $5-$8k ZTR or lawn tractor - or just plan ahead and bite the bullet on a $18k tractor with front end loader, mower, etc. 

Looking at Kubota for sure. I just don't think I have room to store the tractor on my current property, but could store a ZTR or smaller lawn tractor and then sell and replace with a larger tractor once I move. Looking at new right now since Kubota has 0% APR right now. Thoughts?


----------



## dwmason (Aug 12, 2007)

Get the Kubota with the front end loader and a brushhog - you can add implements later as you need them. Keep the small lawnmower for around the house once you build.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

A compact tractor is a great tool especially for small acreage. A ztr will be a better mower and will mow places a tractor will not. A good ztr will handle the same mowing chores as a tractor of the size you indicated, but will not do all that a tractor with loader will. Without the loader it may be a draw. Forget the garden tractor. Decide what you want/need and get to work!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Bregier79 said:


> 13 heavily wooded acres in Waller. Still waiting to close, but it's pretty much set in stone. I would estimate that about 1 1/2 acres are cleared on the property. About half of that is winding trails through the woods. I plan on having another acre or 2 cleared for my home area.
> 
> I won't be building for about a year, but want to maintain the already cleared areas. I'm trying to decide on a roughly $5-$8k ZTR or lawn tractor - or just plan ahead and bite the bullet on a $18k tractor with front end loader, mower, etc.
> 
> Looking at Kubota for sure. I just don't think I have room to store the tractor on my current property, but could store a ZTR or smaller lawn tractor and then sell and replace with a larger tractor once I move. Looking at new right now since Kubota has 0% APR right now. Thoughts?


Build a shed, buy a 32-36 HP with loader/bush hog, and don't worry about it again. You will tear up a zero turn and a lawn tractor doing more than they are capable of. And whatever you do, do not get one of those pos 24-25 hp toy tractors. rs


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

On The Hook said:


> A compact tractor is a great tool especially for small acreage. A ztr will be a better mower and will mow places a tractor will not. A good ztr will handle the same mowing chores as a tractor of the size you indicated, but will not do all that a tractor with loader will. Without the loader it may be a draw. Forget the garden tractor. Decide what you want/need and get to work!


As far as the mowing is concerned. If you want it just knocked down. Get a tractor. If you want it to be cut nicely and be able to maneuver around stuff, ztr is the way to go.

We have 11 acres. We have 2 ztrs. Then use the 4wheeler with a little trailer for everything else. 4 wheeler can pull the little set of implements that we got to disk up and plants a little food plot.

Cody C


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

dwmason said:


> Get the Kubota with the front end loader and a brushhog - you can add implements later as you need them. Keep the small lawnmower for around the house once you build.


Be sure to a 4x4 if you go with a tractor. Just my two cents.

Good Luck


----------



## fluidation (May 16, 2005)

I have a Kubota 32 hp with FEL, but use my Craftsman lawn tractor to mow under trees,close to fences and tight spaces. If you get a FEL 4WD is a must. If you pick up a bucket of dirt, the rear wheels have little weight on the even with a bush hog or box blade on the back. Now I want a bigger Kubota or Deere


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

I have all 3 I use the rough cut mower to mow the fields the ztr to mow next to the fences and my yard and my bride uses the lawn tractor to help mow the yard. Tractor is Irreplaceable but to just mow grass ztr with out question


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Have Kubota bring a ZT to you place (DEMO) and see how it cuts what you have in the woods and on the type land you will be running on...

I looked at the Kabota ZT models last week and you can get a killer model for around $9,000...

You will always be able to use the ZT up around the main house and it seems you are a long way away from needing a tractor much less a $18,000 tractor

P>S Think hard about where and how you will prevent theft on any machine you buy and leave out on land...


----------



## Bregier79 (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the replies all! Think I'll shoot for the ZG227 ZTR model and try to get the tractor at a later time.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

fluidation said:


> I have a Kubota 32 hp with FEL, but use my Craftsman lawn tractor to mow under trees,close to fences and tight spaces. If you get a FEL 4WD is a must. If you pick up a bucket of dirt, the rear wheels have little weight on the even with a bush hog or box blade on the back. Now I want a bigger Kubota or Deere


Solved the FEL weight problem on my Kubota L175.
Built this ballast box, weighs about 480lbs. and water filled the tires. No problems now especially with traction in caliche. It's a beast.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

How about just renting a big D6 for a few days to clear your homesite and then once your closer to building re look at the idea of buying...


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

A ztr mower is good if it is smooth. If it is in the slightest bet rough, your kidneys will be bleeding. A lawn tractor will be beat to death by that much work. A compact tractor is the only way to go. I would look in the 35ish hp range. If you insist on a Kubota, that is fine. There are many other brands of quality tractors out there. FEL, 4X4 and hydro tranny are musts.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Never pass up a good excuse to buy a tractor!


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Tractor & Mower*

I have some Boat & RV Storage property plus the home site that I keep pretty manicured.

I have a John Deere 4510 4WD tractor with FEL (10 years old), Adjustable blade & 6 ft HD Dragon shredder. I use a HD blade & cut the grass down to 3" with this.. Plus I do a little shredding for hire to help pay for the tractor, beer & cigars.. I also have a couple of small attachments like a ball mount & forks for the bucket.. I use the tractor for a lot more than just a tractor.. with the rear tires water filled, I have no problem moving a full bucket of limestone or base material..

In addition have a JD Lawn Tractor (15 years old) that I do the edges & smoother areas with.

Then I have a lifted & modified Club Car golf cart with a utility bed & a 26 gallon sprayer for the fence lines and around any stationary object. plus you can ride around & pick up trash etc while enjoying a cold one.. much better than a 4 wheeler..

With these three items I can do most anything..

I personally will not buy anything other than *John Deere* for a tractor & I don't know if there is a better mower out there for the money...

I am an older guy & have no problems maintaining my property with this equipment..

Good luck & enjoy your new Home Place,

Supergas :texasflag


----------



## Bregier79 (Jun 6, 2012)

Boy - might have to look at some tractors after all


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I saw a cute sign in a shop in Kerrville that said "Paradise Ain't Cheap". Wish I had bought it. I went to get a tractor like you are describing and thirty five thousand bucks later I walked out of the Kubota place. I am regretting it to this day because it wasn't big enough. I think Kubota Or Deere has something for you but I guarantee it isn't a zero turn. I bought a small Kubota 1860 diesel garden tractor with a 54" belly mower and a 42" tiller that is about the best thing I have ever used for mowing and garden work, but not worth a hoot for brush hogging. You can get a tiny brush cutter for it and mine is valved for a loader but to me those additions to a small piece of equipment would be a waste of money. I watched a guy try to use a loader on one and all he did was spin. The thirty five grand was for a fifty one horse shuttle shift tractor with a cab, a/c, and loader with a six foot heavy duty Rhino brush cutter. Oh, I forgot the forty six hundred dollar trailer to move it. I have a different situation with a lot of property and my advice is don't get a pee wee rig. Thirteen acres ain't nothing to sneeze at. Thirty five horse with a loader (quick detach or skid steer detach) a good brush cutter and maybe a finish mower will tame thirteen acres down to where you can handle it. And you will make a lot of friends. I had a zero turn too, great for lawns but that's about it. Good Luck.


----------



## Bregier79 (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm now hell bent on the L3200 - my local dealer offered a pretty good price and I'm going over to chat in person on Friday


----------



## blk_fxstc (Aug 2, 2012)

Bregier79 - sent you a PM yesterday on something you may be interested in. Thanks-


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*L32 = 32 hp*

I don't think you are getting enough tractor..

If you are going to run a 6 ft shredder, remember the gear box is 40 HP.. my JD is 40 HP with 38 @ PTO & I run a 6 ft unit.. most of the time I never bog it down, but I have a couple of times...

Just be careful because for a little more, you can have the one you really need.. either Kubota or JD.. the only two I would even consider.. & I am a JD fan..

Good luck,

SG :texasflag


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Depends on your budget and how things work out but at some point you will pretty much need a few pieces of equip to maintain your property. To start the tractor with front loader and 4wd in at least a 28HP, small compact if wooded will be needed to clear brush and rough mow pasture, move dirt, clean up. After that and you have a good grass etc a good commercial grade riding mower will be needed to maintain.

Im on my 2nd 5 acre property in Magnolia and when heavily wooded the small compact tractor was perfect for maneuvering and traversing the landscape to clean it up. The loader came in handy for burn piles, moving dirt, mulch, rock etc. Now thats has been done I only use my tractor to groom the horse arena and I can maintain the grass with a zero turn finishing mower.


----------

